# Puppy question (found a pb GSD)



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

Ok. Ladies and Gents. I need some info on what ya think I should do. A friend of mine runs an apartment complex. They found a GSP ( a sable) a week ago. They have been taking care of him and they have been trying to find out where he belongs. No one in the complex seems to know. No collar, nothing. He cant stay in the office any longer so he called me. Darin will take him home tonite but they cant keep him, they have no fenced in yard, a great dane and a newborn baby with DS. They work long hours. Im going to pick him up in the morning after my daughters appt. Now, Im going to have him scanned at the vet when he comes to me to check for a chip. If he is not micro chipped, Im going to find him a home if I cant find anyone thru the GSDCGKC to take him. Man, he is only about 3.5 months if that. Hes a sable and his ears are up. THe whole office at the apartments love him. Ive seen pics. He definately looks PB. Anything else you can suggest?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Arwen and Strider could always use a little brother............... little Legolas?

:rofl:


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Has anyone put up posters, posted on the lost/found section of craigslist.org, put an ad in the local paper, anything like this?

At only 3 1/2 months, they may not have had a chance to get him chipped yet (this doesn't excuse not having a collar/tags of course..) and if they are just talking to people in the complex and he's from a neighborhood a couple blocks away, no one will likely know him. Not to mention he's so young, they likely haven't had him very long and thus he won't be a "familiar face" in the area to other people.

Definitely make sure you put up flyers for "found puppy" and make them describe him to you. Don't put gender, breed, or any identifying traits. If he's their puppy, they should be able to describe him and prove ownership.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

yes, I will put up a "found" ad on CL for sure. I am going to see if anyone with the GSDC has any info. If not, and if he is not chipped, I will find him a home. I will give the ad on CL a bit. The area that the puppy was found, really doesnt have too many homes. Its in Downtown KC and its just lofts and whatnot. So if he belongs to someone who lives in a neighborhood, then he would have had to cross a few busy streets and make his way thru lots of downtown traffic.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> Arwen and Strider could always use a little brother............... little Legolas?
> 
> :rofl:


Very funny!!


I would LOVE to keep him but I cant. I just cant lol. Darin (my friend) is already saying that I need to. Um, no, I have 5 kids, 2 stepkids and 2 GSD. My plate is full. He is gorgeous though (ive seen a pic)


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

be careful about listing him on craigslist, ANYONE could come in and say "hey it's my puppy"...If you can find some identifying mark on him, keep it secret . In fact, I don't think I'd post a pic of him and don't mention color.. 

If your going to post, I would be very basic about it, let whomever contacts you, if they do, to identify him without seeing him..


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Some local newspapers will allow you to post a "found" ad for free. I think anyone who lost a pup would not only check there but post a "lost" ad as well. But as was mentioned above make sure you require a description to claim.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Taylor said:


> Very funny!!
> 
> 
> I would LOVE to keep him but I cant. I just cant lol. Darin (my friend) is already saying that I need to. Um, no, I have 5 kids, 2 stepkids and 2 GSD. My plate is full. He is gorgeous though (ive seen a pic)


Are any of them going off to college soon?

You can substitute, keep the puppy.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Hopefully, he’ll have a chip. However, if he does not, let me know. I would seriously consider taking him. We’d like to get a male playmate for Miikka. Poor Buddy (our cocker spaniel) has a hard time keeping up with her. I could be in KC in a day, I think.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone. He has no chip. He was scanned by Arwen and Striders vet. He is Tatooed and Im having Malinda meet up with me (weberhaus gsd) to see if she can figure out where he is from. If she cant read the tatoo, its very very light and hard to read, I will find him a suitable home and i think I already may have one lined up so Miika's mom, if it doesnt work out, I will get with you.. 

No, I wont post any identifying marks at all or pics. Im full aware of the crazy people in this world.

On a side note, he is a total lover boy. He is underweight by about 5lbs or so and he is gorgeous. He is playing with my daughters now. Hes now been up to their school to pick them up and met lots of kids already. Rolled over for them to let them rub his belly. He is not fearful at all and is actually a pretty drivey lil guy from what I can tell so far. He is smart as a whip and fearless. I would love to keep him believe me. no kids in college. All under 10 years old.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Just make sure you really look for his home...it sounds like you are already planning to adopt him out, and a young tattoed sable GSD might be a very much loved pet. Dogs can travel much further, and across many a busy road, than people might think.

Please post flyers around the city and put an ad in the local paper for a found puppy. Might put something like "large breed puppy found" to help weed out some people missing smaller dogs.

Vets have differing opinions on proper weight, and many people believe in keeping large breed puppies lean. If he's been wandering for a little bit and was lean to start with, 5 lbs "underweight" isn't much.

Someone took the time to tattoo that pup, he doesn't sound like your average stray or released pet. Someone is likely looking for him.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes, I am looking for his home. My friend is looking as am I. Im having Malinda meet up and we are going to try to track down his breeder. no, Im not rushing to adopt him out. He is underweight. I keep my GSD very lean and even for a puppy, he is skinny. He is boney, not a healthy lean weight, he is very skinny. Yes, we are seriously looking. Im not one to just jump to giving pups away. He will be here, get some good meals, and socialize until we either find his rightful owner or original breeder. If we cant find them, we will then get him into a good home.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Taylor said:


> Thanks everyone. He has no chip. He was scanned by Arwen and Striders vet. He is Tatooed and Im having Malinda meet up with me (weberhaus gsd) to see if she can figure out where he is from. If she cant read the tatoo, its very very light and hard to read, I will find him a suitable home and i think I already may have one lined up so Miika's mom, if it doesnt work out, I will get with you..
> 
> No, I wont post any identifying marks at all or pics. Im full aware of the crazy people in this world.
> 
> On a side note, he is a total lover boy. He is underweight by about 5lbs or so and he is gorgeous. He is playing with my daughters now. Hes now been up to their school to pick them up and met lots of kids already. Rolled over for them to let them rub his belly. He is not fearful at all and is actually a pretty drivey lil guy from what I can tell so far. He is smart as a whip and fearless. I would love to keep him believe me. no kids in college. All under 10 years old.


 
Taylor, please let me know if your potential adopter does not work out. :thumbup:

Regarding the tattoo: Miikka has a tattoo, too. When she was a pup I could hardly read it. However, now that she is older, each letter/number is much clearer and it’s easily readable. As this pup gets bigger and his ears get bigger, I’m betting that the tattoo will be easier to read. Miikka was almost 10 months old before I could clearly make out each letter/number of her tattoo. Whoever takes this pup should probably know this as at some point the original owner might be able to be located.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

*found his owner!!*

I found his owner. I logged on to my CL account to place a found ad. There was an ad under the pet section said lost German shepherd pup. I read the ad, they provided pics in the ad. I txt and told them to give me some identifying marks on the dog. they immediately told me "red sable with tatoo in right ear. He has a black triangle mark in the middle of his tail" "He came from a breeder in Michigan and his tatoo# is #####." so after talking to them for a lengthy bit of time, I told them yes, I have him. They are coming to get him. Driving over an hour. She was in tears. So yeah, I found his proper home. His name is Hugo.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

OMG great news but how in the world did the pup get an hour from home?? Silly boy!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wow, lucky people and pup! Hugo was very fortunate to land with a responsible person so he could be returned rightfully.
Now you've got me curious to who the breeder in MI is!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Glad it has a happy ending!

wonder how he wound up an hour away from home


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Taylor said:


> *found his owner!!*
> 
> I found his owner. I logged on to my CL account to place a found ad. There was an ad under the pet section said lost German shepherd pup. I read the ad, they provided pics in the ad. I txt and told them to give me some identifying marks on the dog. they immediately told me "red sable with tatoo in right ear. He has a black triangle mark in the middle of his tail" "He came from a breeder in Michigan and his tatoo# is #####." so after talking to them for a lengthy bit of time, I told them yes, I have him. They are coming to get him. Driving over an hour. She was in tears. So yeah, I found his proper home. His name is Hugo.


I’m glad you were able to find his owners! Well done! :happyboogie:

I wonder if he was stolen. Then they realized he was tattooed and dumped him along side a road. Geez...I always think the worst! Good grief!


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

Miikkas mom: You are not thinking the worst. Those things happen all the time. Thank God that Taylor is an upright and honest person who was willing to turn the puppy over to his real owner.

My first GSD got out of my yard and was taken for two months when he was already 8 years old. He had tags and a chip. I put numerous ads, even with reward amounts, and looked up and down the city where I was living at the time. When the dog became tick infested and ematiated from numerous infections, they finally let him go, but left the new collar that they had put on him (along with his tags). Animal control was so nice to me. When they found him wandering, they didn't impound him but dropped him off at my house, since they knew me by name from all the times I checked in with them and all the photos I gave them.

The officer said, "he is such a beautiful GSD. People kidnap those dogs and never let them go. Yours was let go only because he is dying." Thanks to a good vet, he was brought back from the brink and lived another five years.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

CaliBoy said:


> Miikkas mom: You are not thinking the worst. Those things happen all the time. Thank God that Taylor is an upright and honest person who was willing to turn the puppy over to his real owner.
> 
> My first GSD got out of my yard and was taken for two months when he was already 8 years old. He had tags and a chip. I put numerous ads, even with reward amounts, and looked up and down the city where I was living at the time. When the dog became tick infested and ematiated from numerous infections, they finally let him go, but left the new collar that they had put on him (along with his tags). Animal control was so nice to me. When they found him wandering, they didn't impound him but dropped him off at my house, since they knew me by name from all the times I checked in with them and all the photos I gave them.
> 
> The officer said, "he is such a beautiful GSD. People kidnap those dogs and never let them go. Yours was let go only because he is dying." Thanks to a good vet, he was brought back from the brink and lived another five years.


Oh wow, how horrible for you and how lucky to get him back. Thank goodness it was in enough time to save him.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

My friend found the puppy. I live over an hour away. My friend doesnt know about GSD and could not keep him to find his home. I told him to meet me and he did. Thats how he got an hour away from home. I contacted Malinda with Weberhaus. Ive known her for a few years. She checked his tatoo prefix and didnt have record of breeders. Also, Im a member of the GSDCGKC so I have plenty of connections. The people who have him verified all marks and tatoo number. He is in the early stages of SchH training. However, the puppy got out of their house. They said they were at work. Their roommate was going to let the puppy out to potty and she realized he got out. So yeah, she didnt even realize that the puppy was missing for how many hours? anyhow, My friend saw him dodging cars on a road and stopped and picked him up. Kept him in the vacinity and searched for him. So yeah, the puppy had no identification on him at all and most people dont look for tatoos. his tatoo was very very light and hard to see. He is returned to his rightful owner who drove down to pick him up but I hope and pray they take better care of him and are more responsible. He came from Vom Haus Huro? His sire is owned by Jennifer Rainey. Thats all I know. Again, I hope they really act a little more responsible with him.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

That's kinda why I'm glad my girl won't go to anyone other than me or DH. She's so pretty I'm sure a lot of people would love to have her. If someone tried to take her they would have to corner her and likely get bit in the process.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

Yeah, he wasnt stolen, he got out somehow. I just dont think they are too responsible.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Taylor said:


> Very funny!!
> 
> 
> I would LOVE to keep him but I cant. I just cant lol. Darin (my friend) is already saying that I need to. Um, no, I have 5 kids, 2 stepkids and 2 GSD. My plate is full. He is gorgeous though (ive seen a pic)


Toughen up ! What's one more in the brood ! :help:


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

kidkhmer said:


> Toughen up ! What's one more in the brood ! :help:


I know right! No really, I cant do another. No matter how tempting. My 5 girls live with me 100% of the time and the 2 stepkids are here every other weekend making 7 at any given time. So yeah, Im busy. Arwen and Strider love the kids though.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Taylor said:


> Yeah, he wasnt stolen, he got out somehow. I just dont think they are too responsible.


I'm really glad he wasn't stolen!! aranoid:

Now that they have their boy back, I’m willing to bet that they will be double-careful in the future!!


----------



## fgibson (Apr 6, 2011)

*Thank GOD my baby boy was found*

I have so many things to say about this post that I am just now INFORMED of/finding...
I would FIRST like to say thank you so much to the women who found my young pup, Hugo. for the SHORT time he was missing, he was MISSING in MANY hearts.
Hugo was missing 5 hours by the time I first saw the craigslist posting for my missing pup, not the "week" that was posted by the finder, and she knows that....in fact the time frame is contradicted in later posts.
"he's about 5 lbs under weight" comment is debatable per owner and ESPECIALLY FOR A PUPPY!!!!!!!! What does this have to do with finding his owner?!?
Thinking an owner is neglectiful and not responsible after finding a puppy is a possible initial reaction but completely unfair and unnecessary to public view and opinion. I'm pretty sure the owners locating their puppy within 5 hours and driving an hour(when the 'finders' weren't willing to meet) is PROOF of LOVE and absolute responsibility.
Just so everyone knows...OUR puppy is 10 months, 67.8lbs and yes, still a sable. I have not died his hair or made him a transvestite(in fact he still has his balls). He trains at least 3 times a week at our schutzhund club. 

I have faithfully sent the "finder" of Hugo monthly pictures of his growth and progress and am distressed at the postings and accusations I am finding months later. 

I hope that any future "finder" of a puppy or any animal would post it just how it should be...."missing ___"


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

fgibson said:


> am distressed at the postings and accusations I am finding months later


Calm down. This thread is six months old, nobody knows who you are, and you got your dog back. For all any of us know this thread could be about somebody else.


----------



## fgibson (Apr 6, 2011)

If people knew who I was....my dog wouldn't have been posted on here...eh????


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

fgibson said:


> I have so many things to say about this post that I am just now INFORMED of/finding...
> I would FIRST like to say thank you so much to the women who found my young pup, Hugo. for the SHORT time he was missing, he was MISSING in MANY hearts.
> Hugo was missing 5 hours by the time I first saw the craigslist posting for my missing pup, not the "week" that was posted by the finder, and she knows that....in fact the time frame is contradicted in later posts.
> "he's about 5 lbs under weight" comment is debatable per owner and ESPECIALLY FOR A PUPPY!!!!!!!! What does this have to do with finding his owner?!?
> ...


I have to say, I've read this thread for the first time and all I have to say is, I'm THRILLED you got your puppy back! I would be devastated if I lost Killian! I'm glad your pup is a healthy weight and not a tranny! LMFAO!!! ;-D Congrats again!!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Someone found your pup. Asked for advice on how to locate the owner. End result you got your dog back.

If some of the facts are wrong big deal. It was 6months ago. No one is judging you as an owner. Just looking out for the pup.


----------



## fgibson (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks


----------

